

Things to consider when migrating from a RDBMS to SimpleDB - traskjd
http://www.mindscape.co.nz/blog/index.php/2010/09/06/migrating-to-simpledb/

======
byoung2
Does anyone have personal experience using Amazon SimpleDB as the sole
database for an app/site? I can only see using it in conjunction with a
traditional database.

